# CCW/Self defense



## JQPub (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello to all - As they say on the radio, long time listener, first time caller. I'm in the process of getting my MA LTC. Of course, my firearm class is complete. Just waiting on my 2nd reference letter. Long story short: in the unlikely event I ever feel the criteria for utilizing a ccw for self defense are met, my greatest hope would be that upon seeing a .357 appear, a BG would just take off. I know a ccw is only drawn when intent is to use it for its designated purpose, but would the threshold be lower for an incident in the home? For example, we find a stranger in our house who broke through a window. At what point is it OK to show him the goods, whether I point it at him or not? I assume out in public, the standard would remain as stringent as possible. Thanks in advance, esp. for any creative flaming.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fairly simple. In Massachusetts there is a duty to flee in essentially every circumstance, EXCEPT when in your home. There is a "castle doctrine" which allows use of deadly force inside your home in the event you encounter the threat of serious bodily harm or death. In other words, if you can articulate that the junky in your bedroom who may or may not be armed and ready to kill you, made you feel scared for your life, you're gonna be introducing him to your roscoe. 

Now, the castle doctrine is only an affirmative defense in court, so in theory you could still be charged, but depending on the actual circumstances, I doubt it.

"Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 278, Section 8(a): In the prosecution of a person who is an occupant of a dwelling charged with killing or injuring one who was unlawfully in said dwelling, it shall be a defense that the occupant was in his dwelling at the time of the offense and that he acted in the reasonable belief that the person unlawfully in said dwelling was about to inflict great bodily injury or death upon said occupant or upon another person lawfully in said dwelling, and that said occupant used reasonable means to defend himself or such other person lawfully in said dwelling. There shall be no duty on said occupant to retreat from such person unlawfully in said dwelling."


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Come into my home without being invited and I will endeavor to end your life. Mrs Deuce knows not to have rounds left over after she strives to end your life. Deuce Jr knows not to fuck around during lights-out hours, but Jr also knows how to hit the X with all armor available.. Hope that helps...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

JQPub said:


> Thanks in advance, esp. for any creative flaming.


Sounds like the OP has had his or her butt unnecessarily kicked by the ignorant scumbags over at http//www.Northeastshooters.com. GOSH, how I hate the way those NES bastards treat people who post legitimate questions.

I'm grateful to *csauce777* for posting such a great reply, and I agree with *Deuce* 100%. Same thing here at my house. You come into my house, make sure you made your arrangements with the undertaker.

The only thing I'll add is that the law's very strict . . . the interloper has to be INSIDE the castle, not just on the property. Never chase anyone outside the house. Just call 911 and shoot inside your house, if necessary. I know that was included in the posts above, but when I talk to random firearms owners, I'm always surprised at how many of them erroneously think it would be okay to protect their property, or shoot someone ON their property.

I hope none of us ever has to use the force, but thank God we have it, huh? That way the dogs can continue sleeing when the bad guys break in. (I'd hate for my boo-boos to be disturbed. . . . )


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

question answered


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*You asked for creative flaming, here it goes.*



JQPub said:


> Hello to all - As they say on the radio, long time listener, first time caller. I'm in the process of getting my MA LTC. Of course, my firearm class is complete. Just waiting on my 2nd reference letter. Long story short: in the unlikely event I ever feel the criteria for utilizing a ccw for self defense are met, my greatest hope would be that upon seeing a .357 appear, a BG would just take off.
> 
> _*I know a ccw is only drawn when intent is to use it for its designated purpose, but would the threshold be lower for an incident in the home?*_
> 
> ...


_*Hope that helps....*_


----------

